# 1. Trailtour der DIMB IG Rhein Taunus 2007 ab Hofheim



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

Hier mit lade ich alle Interessenten zur unten näher beschriebenen Tour am 27.5. (Pfingstsonntag) ab Hofheim ein!  

Die Tour steht unter dem Motto "Kallorien umsetzen". Am Mittag werden wir mit einer anspruchsvollen Tour im Vorder- und Hochtaunus einige Tausend Kallorien verbrennen, bevor wir sie nachmittags/abends im berühmt berüchtigen Restaurant Waldgeist wieder in der gewünschten Größe zuführen.  

Der Start- und Endpunkt der Tour wird daher der Restaurant-Parkplatz am Sportpark Heide (bei Hofheim-Diedenbergen) sein. Von dort wollen wir um 11 Uhr aufbrechen und um etwa 11:15 Uhr kann nach einem kurzen Downhill am Türmchen in der Hofheimer Stadtmitte zugestiegen werden. 
Danach geht es aber ab in die Trails am Kapellenberg, die wir uns größtenteils bergauf ub Richtung Gundelhard kämpfen werden. Von dort geht es trailig am Staufen entlang zum Kaisertempel, wo wir den ersten größeren Downhill hinunter nach Eppstein in Angriff nehmen werden. Wir streifen Eppstein jedoch nur kurz und verlassen die Burgstadt über einen weitern Trail nach Fischbach und von dort ebenfalls trailig in Richtung Rettershof. Ab dem Rettershof geht es erstmal wieder auf breiteren Wegen in Richtung Naturfreundehaus Billtalhöhe. Das letzte Stück vor´m Naturfreundehaus geht es aber wieder standesgemäß trailig und teilweise ziemlich verblockt bergauf.
Am Naturfreundehaus bietet sich die Zeit für eine Pause oder eine zusätzliche kurze, flotte Schleife ins Feldberggebiet (13,3 km/480 hm). Evtl. teilen wir hier auch die Gruppe, so dass die Wahl bleibt.
Nach dem (hoffentlich nicht zu) schweren Essen im Naturfreundehaus oder den schweren Beinen von der Feldbergrunde geht es dann weiter in Richtung Westen, wo wir auf eher breiten Wegen den Eichkopf erklimmen, welcher mit 563 m für die Grundtour der höchste Punkt sein wird. Nach dem Downhill nach Ruppertshain geht es nochmals steil bergauf zum Atzelberg. Die hier zu bezwingenden Höhenmeter sind zwar nicht so zahlreich, aber dafür würzig.  Über einen wunderschönen Downhill geht es hier bergab ins Silberbachtal nach Ehlhalten hinein, bevor wir uns auf breiteren Wegen zwischen Niederjosbach und Vockenhausen Richtung Eppstein zurück arbeiten und etwas Kraft für die letzten Gipfel sammeln. Nachdem wir Eppstein wieder nur kurz gestreift haben, erklimmen wir auf den Spuren der Taunustrails über die meistgehassliebten Trail der Gegend den Judenkopf und nehmen auf dem Weg in Richtung Lorsbach noch das eine oder andere Trailstück mit. Oberhalb Lorsbach fahren wir wellig am Hang entlang in Richtung Endpunkt Waldgeist, wo wir unsere hungrigen Mägen füllen können. Wer in Hofheim-City zugestiegen ist und nicht mehr mit Essen möchte, fährt von hier aus dann bitte eigenverantwortlich (aber einfach zu finden) zurück nach Hofheim.
Wenn wir die Route so bewältigt haben, wird auf den Tachos der Wert von 50,7 km und 1260 hm zu verzeichnen sein. Wer die Feldbergschleife mitgenommen hat, wird sich sogar für 64 km und 1740 hm die notwendigen Kalorien wieder zurführen dürfen.

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist nicht notwendig, aber natürlich besonders gern gesehen!  
Das Tempo wird moderat sein. Eine gewisse Grundkondition ist aber notwendig, um die Strecke zu bewältigen. *Die Teilnehmerzahl ist vorerst auf maximal 15 Personen limitiert!* Eine größere Einzel-Gruppe ist gerade sonntags nicht sozialverträglich! Aus diesem Grund wird kein LMB-Eintrag statt finden, sondern eine Anmeldung erfolgt nur in diesem Thread oder per E-Mail an mich. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit wir den Platz weiter vergeben können.

*Bei dieser Tour ist jeder Teilnehmer für sich selbst verantwortlich. Daher wird eine verantwortungsvolle und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise vorraus gesetzt. Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB, sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!
Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grobfahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen.
Mit der Anmeldung in diesem Thread oder per E-Mail erkennt der/die TeilnehmerIn an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und zugestimmt hat.*

*Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams!*


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

mail ist raus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mail ist raus ;-)


Mail ist da, antwort ist raus!  

Wie ich dem Fux eben auch geschrieben habe: Natürlich könnt ihr eure bessere Hälfte gern zum Waldgeist mitbringen! Da die eh keine Reservierungen für den Außenberecih annehmen, könne wir mit so vielen Leute kommen, wie wir wollen. Sollte der Waldgeist völlig überfüllt sein, bleibt alternativ ja auch noch die Hofheimer City mit ettlichen schönen Cafes und Restaurants.

Bruttofahrzeit rechne ich übrigens mal mit 5-6 h, wobei das natürlich sehr von den Teilnehmern abhängt.

Derzeitiger Anmeldestand: 2/15


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

Komme an dem Tag leider erst wieder vom Gardasee zurück.  (Hoffentlich...)

EDIT: Übrigens gibt es in Marxheim, in der Nähe vom Sportpark ein sehr empfehlenswertes Restaurant: Rosmarin im Waldeck


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Mai 2007)

... und für die Beinharten gehts am Pfingstsamstag los zum Lago die Garda. Schade, wird also wieder mal nix bei mir, aber man muß Prioritäten stetzen  .

Rosmarin im Waldeck ist auch unser Lieblingslokal, allerdings können die Portionsgrößen natürlich nicht mit denen im Waldgeist mithalten und der gemeine Biker hat nach getaner Arbeit halt mal nen gehörigen Appetit .

Viel Spaß Euch,

Marion


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

Aktueller Anmeldestand:

wissefux
Banksy
Arachne
caroka
Maggo
Roter Hirsch

Ergo sind 6/15 Plätzen besetzt.

@Marion: Schade, aber den Gardasee kann ich dir hier leider nicht bieten. Nur ein paar Teiche an der Billtalhöhe. Irgendwann klappt´s aber bestimmt mal!


----------



## mischuwi (14. Mai 2007)

*anmeld*
Einen Platz im Lokal brauchste für mich aber nicht freihalten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

Prima! Noch ein Kandidat für die schnelle Feldbergschleife!  

7/15


----------



## bitter sweet (14. Mai 2007)

...und meine Anmeldung ist auch gerade per Mail unterwegs !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> ...und meine Anmeldung ist auch gerade per Mail unterwegs !


8/15


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

War übrigens gestern schon mal im Waldgeist und kann allen Schnitzel-Hassern sagen, daß es da auch normale Portionen und andere Gerichte (Salate, etc.) gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

ich frag mich, warum keine reservierungen möglich sein sollen. auf der homepage steht, dass es ohne reservierung keine chance an schnitzeltagen gibt. http://www.restaurant-waldgeist.com/aktionen.php
also kann man sicher nicht nur am schnitzeltag reservieren !

hab da mal einen junggesellenabschied mitgemacht und wir hatten auch reserviert. bei gutem wetter stehen die chancen auf einen platz draussen für so ne große gruppe echt schlecht


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

wenn gutes wetter ist, kann selbst bei ner reservierung nicht länger als ne stunde sitzen bleiben - und das war draußen im biergarten um die mittagszeit. wenn man nach 19:30 reserviert kann man wohl bis zum schluss bleiben.

vielleicht hat sich das ja mit dem umbau geändert, sonst ging ohne reservierung nix. thorsten und ich haben das einpaar mal erlebt. und mit ner gruppe +5 leute sieht es dann garantiert ganz schlecht aus. 

sind natürlich meine waldgeist erlebnisse (ca. 20 besuche)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

Das war wie gesagt die Aussage vom Montag und gestern war da auch nicht wirklich viel los. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall von unterwegs nochmal anfragen und ansonsten finden wir bestimmt noch ein anderes hübsches Plätzchen.

Anmeldestand: 9/15


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Ich werde aber den Feldberg außen vor lassen (kenn ich ja schon  .... )
Ich kann gern die Nachhut übernehmen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich werde aber den Feldberg außen vor lassen (kenn ich ja schon  .... )
> Ich kann gern die Nachhut übernehmen.


Prima! Da kannst du das neu Speci ja mal ordentlich ran nehmen!

10/15


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei


  Bald haben wir die Gruppe voll. 11/15


----------



## whitesummer (17. Mai 2007)

Hi Daniel,

komme auch mit. 

Gruss

Kilian


----------



## trekkinger (17. Mai 2007)

Oh, da würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.   Vllt. bringe ich noch jemanden mit, muss ich aber noch abklären.

Die letzte Schleife lasse ich dann allerdings vermutlich auch aus.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

Dann sind wir jetzt bei 13/15. Ich glaub, ich muß mal nach ´nem zweiten Guide Ausschau halten...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

ich melde den thorsten und mich mal an.


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann sind wir jetzt bei 13/15. Ich glaub, ich muß mal nach ´nem zweiten Guide Ausschau halten...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich melde den thorsten und mich mal an.


Damit sind im momentanen Stand der Dinge *ausgebucht*!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2007)

wenn doch noch ein Platz frei wird - *nachmeld*


----------



## bodo_nimda (20. Mai 2007)

hallo,

ich glaube ich war da ein wenig voreilig. ich habe mir die tour mal angesehen und  da ich die letzten wochen kaum bis gar nicht gefahren bin werde ich und ihr keinen spaß haben wenn ich mitfahre 
vielleicht beim nächsten mal, sorry.

also crasy racer du kannst meinen platz haben.

gruß bodo


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

Dann mal den aktuellen Anmeldestand:

wissefux
Banksy
Arachne
caroka
Maggo
Roter Hirsch
mischuwi
bitter sweet
MTK-Cube
Lokalhorst
Lucafabian
Trekkinger +1
Habkeinnick
Crazy-Racer

Sind in dieser Konstellation also genau 15. Da der wissefux sich aber bereit erklärt, hat eine zweite Gruppe zu übernehmen, können wir das Kontingent auf bis zu 25 Leute erweitern. Es darf allerdings keine Gruppe einzeln mehr als 15 Leute umfassen. 

Damit ist der aktuelle Anmeldestand als 14/25 + 2 Guides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (20. Mai 2007)

na denn, da ja dann für uns auch noch ein plätzchen frei wäre sind wir (andreas und ich) auch dabei.

bis denn dann!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

blackbike schrieb:


> na denn, da ja dann für uns auch noch ein plätzchen frei wäre sind wir (andreas und ich) auch dabei.
> 
> bis denn dann!


Dann haben wir ja eine echte Siegerin dabei!  16/25


----------



## whitesummer (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Daniel,

hast wohl schon gewusst, das ich leider doch nicht mitkommen kann.  Leider muss ich schon um 16Uhr wieder weg und dann hat es keinen Sinn für mich mit zu kommen. Schade .  Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> hast wohl schon gewusst, das ich leider doch nicht mitkommen kann.  Leider muss ich schon um 16Uhr wieder weg und dann hat es keinen Sinn für mich mit zu kommen. Schade .  Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.


Shit, hatte dich beim Durchzählen übersehen.   Schade, daß du nicht mit kannst. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du ja eine Teilstrecke mitfahren.


----------



## hottube (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo schwarzer Kater,

die Beschreibung der Tour sieht nach MTB Gourmet Teller aus , würde auch gerne mit kommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

Dann sind wir jetzt 17/25. Guten Appetit!


----------



## hottube (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## trekkinger (21. Mai 2007)

@Schwarzer Kater
Ich werde doch alleine kommen, der Kumpel hat leider abgesagt.


Freue mich schon auf Sonntag!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Aktuelles Update: -1/+3 = 19/25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Liebe Katz, 
sag doch mal was zum Waldgeist, brauchst Du Voranmeldungen oder gehst Du davon aus, daß im Anschluß alle mitkommen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Da ich im Waldgeist nicht reservieren kann, brauch ich auch keine Voranmeldungen dazu. Nach der Tour kann jeder ad hoc entscheiden, ob er mit zum Waldgeist kommt oder eben nicht. Sollte es im Waldgeist eng werden, können wir uns flexibel auch ein anderes lauschiges Plätzchen für den Tourausklang suchen. Hab den Waldgeist aber pimär eingeplant, weil ich schon öfter von Bikern gehört hab, daß sie dort nach den Touren einkehren. Hab ich selbst auch letztes Jahr mit zwei Kumpels gemacht, die dafür extra aus Alzey kamen. Maggo war da auch dabei.
Hauptaugenmerk gilt aber erst mal der schönen Tour. Afterbike kommt eben erst nach dem Biken!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Ich bring noch den Nils mit, den mit den dicken Waden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bring noch den Nils mit, den mit den dicken Waden


 Holgerson...  dicke Waden...  Bokelberg...

20/25


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Er is mal ne Hofheimer Tour mitgefahren die Du geguided hast. Bisher konnten sich alle an die dicken Oberschenkel und Waden erinnern. Daher der Hinweis auf die Waden   


Vielleicht is er auch zu weit hinten gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht is er auch zu weit hinten gefahren



ich freu mich  bin ich nicht allein


----------



## trekkinger (23. Mai 2007)

Werde auch nicht grad direkt am Frontmann hängen...


----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Hi Daniel!

Sollte ich nicht gelost werden für die Freeride Fahrtechnikschulung bei Hibike werd ich _versuchen meine Frau um Zustimmung zur Abwesenheit über so viele Stunden zu bewegen. _

Ich würde dann einfach kurz auf Deinem Handy anklingeln und zum Startpunkt erscheinen. 


cu domani

Frank


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ..... Hab ich selbst auch letztes Jahr mit zwei Kumpels gemacht, die dafür extra aus Alzey kamen. Maggo war da auch dabei.....



stimmt nicht, ich habs damals nicht geschafft.....


----------



## megafrank (24. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch mitfahren, wäre um 11.00 am Sportpark. Ich muss mich allerdings gegen 16.00 ausklinken da ich gegen 18.00 noch einen Termin habe.......


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

Dann sind wir jetzt bei 22/25.

Bin heute noch mal den südlichen Teil der Runde ab Eppstein gefahren. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## T. J. (25. Mai 2007)

na, dann meld' ich mich auch noch an.

Gruß,
T_J


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2007)

@kater : wolfgang fährt jetzt wohl auch mit. macht dann 24/25 ...

"aaaaner geht noch ..."


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Mai 2007)

Drei Kleinigkeiten noch vorweg:

Da einer der Wege, der früher ein Pfad über eine Wiese war, jetzt durch 1m hohes Gras führt, würde ich raten, nach Zecken ausschauh zu halten und ggf. geeignete Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Bisher ist hier noch kein Tropfen Wasser runter gekommen und wenn heute abend nicht der Weltuntergang kommt (so wie in Berlin und Thüringen wohl gestern passiert) dürfte etwas Regen dem Boden nicht viel ausmachen, da er trocken und schluckfreudig ist.
Gefahren wird morgen auch bei Regen, sofern es kein Dauerregen ist und sofern keine gefährlichen Wettersituationen (Gewitter, Sturm) entstehen.

Seid bitte morgen pünktlich am Treffpunkt. Um 11 Uhr solltet ihr Abfahrtbereit am Sportpark Heide stehen. Wenn jemand nicht da ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß dieser jemand am Türmchen in Hofheim zusteigt und daher fahren wir am Sportpark pünktlich ab. Sollte sich jemand verspäten oder sonstwie die Gruppe verpassen ruft bitte an: Null Eins Sieben Zwei 69 30 60 4

23/25


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Mai 2007)

ich meld mich ab...mein dicker knöchel lässt so ne tour nicht zu. schade. euch viel spaß und kommt ganz wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (27. Mai 2007)

nAbend,

würde die Tour auslassen und direkt zum Waldgeist kommen, wie lange seits ihr da noch anzutreffen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nAbend,
> 
> würde die Tour auslassen und direkt zum Waldgeist kommen, wie lange seits ihr da noch anzutreffen?


Das kommt drauf an, wann wir eintreffen und mit wievielen wir rein gehen. Kann ich kaum abschätzen.

@hkn: Schade, gute Besserung!

22/25


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

@ Kater: Wir werden im Waldgeist nicht gerade im Sonntagsanzug auflaufen; lassen die uns dann rein ??? oder haben die dort abwischbare Biergarnituren ?


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

und, seid ihr in eurem biker-sonntags-matsch-outfit reingekommen  

ich hoffe, es mundet euch noch  

die tour war erwartungsgemäß wieder sehr schön und wie es sich für ne dimb-tour gehört mit ordentlich wasser von oben und matsch von unten gesegnet  
glücklicherweise konnten wir dem gröbsten entgehen und uns unterstellen.

dadurch verloren wir zwar zeit, die aber durch eine extrem schnelle feldbergrunde wieder locker ausgeglichen werden konnte : feldberg im virtuellen durchgang bei kaffe und kuchen am naturfreundehaus   
auch die judenkopfrunde wurde gekürzt und so sitzen sie wahrscheinlich immer noch im waldgeist  

 ich mach mir jetzt ne pizza


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und, seid ihr in eurem biker-sonntags-matsch-outfit reingekommen
> 
> ich hoffe, es mundet euch noch
> 
> ...





Ne, Waldgeist ist für Nils und mich schon beendet. War ne schöne Tour, nur viel zu schnell für die meisten Plauscher   Die Tour wurde wie immer super vom Kater und Fux geführt


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, Waldgeist ist für Nils und mich schon beendet. War ne schöne Tour, nur viel zu schnell für die meisten Plauscher   Die Tour wurde wie immer super vom Kater und Fux geführt


 
Stell mir vor, wie dem Wissefux sei Pizza schmeckt wenn der die so mächt wie de animierte Smiley es vormache dut.
Von beide Seite gebrade well done 
Dann mal guten Apettit


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Stell mir vor, wie dem Wissefux sei Pizza schmeckt wenn der die so mächt wie de animierte Smiley es vormache dut.
> Von beide Seite gebrade well done
> Dann mal guten Apettit



glei is se feddisch *miam*. und net aanmal runnergefalle  

großes lob natürlich nochmal an den kater für die ausarbeitung der tour  , wenn auch eines meiner lieblingsuphillstücke dem wetter zum opfer fiel


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2007)

auch von mir nochmal danke, leider wars mir etwas zu schnell und ich hab irgendwie alle leut nur von hinne gesehe. des werd abber widder, da bin ich mer sicher. gud nacht ihr leut.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

Guude,
auch mir hat die Tour sehr gut gefallen, ooch wenn ich Euch aach eher von hinne gesehe hab. Zum Blausche had mir die Luft gefehlt, abbä des kann mer ja noch wann anners mache. Thanks for guiding an Kater  und Wissefux für den seelischen Beistand in den hinteren Reihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Mai 2007)

Jau, bin auch seit kurz nach 20 Uhr wieder trocken und sauber. Mein Schatz hat fast der Schlag getroffen, als sie mich gesehen und gerochen hat. Irgendwie war ich am dreckigsten von allen. :rolley 
Für mich waren es dann nach der Ankunft zu Hause rund 79,5 km und 1650 hm. Daher bin ich jetzt ziemlich platt und sehe mich morgen nicht wirklich auf dem Bike. es: 

Im Waldgeist haben wir kurzerhand drei Tische zusammen gerückt und ordentlich Schnitzel&Co. vernichtet.

Die Tour hat auch mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, da wir eine tolle Gruppe waren. Daß es Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede gibt ist klar, aber die Alternative wäre dann wirklich eine strikte Teilung gewesen und ich finde, der Fux hat sich um die Nachhut sehr gut gekümmert und auch sonst einen tollen Co-Guide abgegeben!


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2007)

Des is awwer a wenig schwach an Infogehalt ........mal gugge obs meue was werd.........kerle die Juschend is erledischt..........


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des is awwer a wenig schwach an Infogehalt ........mal gugge obs meue was werd.........kerle die Juschend is erledischt..........



Du hast heut kaan gude Dach gehabt, gebbs zu.  Ich habb heut aach die Baa hoch gelescht. 
Mer sinn hahl alle noch jung.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Mai 2007)

Hab eben mal die einigermaßen brauchbaren Bilder von heute in mein IG-Album hochgeladen.


----------



## laufand (28. Mai 2007)

Auch von uns noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an die beiden Guides. Ein schöne Tour mit hohem Trailgehalt. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Aber das Wetter wird nächstes Mal besser, versprochen???

Gruß,

Andreas + Mecki


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

vielleicht machen wir es einfach wie im letzten jahr :

eine zusätzliche "dry-edition"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitter sweet (28. Mai 2007)

Das war eine richtig klasse Tour - vielen Dank noch einmal an die beiden Guides! 

Und im Fernsehen konnte ich mir dann ja abends auch noch anschauen, was ich im Waldgeist verpasst habe und das als Schnitzel-Monster


----------



## banksy (28. Mai 2007)

Super Tour.  Nässe und Matsch war eher eine kleine Herausforderung - war richtig spaß mal in Dreck zu fahren - ist mir während der Tour eingefallen daß ich es viel zu wening tue.
Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides, und schöne Grüße.


----------



## stromking (29. Mai 2007)

Hey alle zusammen!
Hört sich klasse an! Beim nächsten Mal bin ich vielleicht auch wieder dabei- ich kann es kaum erwarten mich ein weiteres Mal einem der Monster-Gerichte zu stellen  
Gruß, Jo


----------



## grecco86 (29. Mai 2007)

wann wird denn wieder so eine tour angeboten?
wuerde da gerne mal mitfahren, wenn das geht.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> wann wird denn wieder so eine tour angeboten?
> wuerde da gerne mal mitfahren, wenn das geht.



wird immer wieder hierangekündigt. die nächsten touren werden aber wohl eher im hochtaunus angeboten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> wann wird denn wieder so eine tour angeboten?
> wuerde da gerne mal mitfahren, wenn das geht.


Schau am besten in den Terminplaner der IG auf der DIMB-Homepage rein. Da steht unser Programm immer ziemlich aktuell drin. Die Tour am 3.6. muß aber leider wegen Terminüberschneidung mit dem Oberurseler Marathon entfallen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schau am besten in den Terminplaner der IG auf der DIMB-Homepage rein. Da steht unser Programm immer ziemlich aktuell drin. Die Tour am 3.6. muß aber leider wegen Terminüberschneidung mit dem Oberurseler Marathon entfallen.


*NEEEEEEEEEEIIINN*, nicht schon wieder Bad Kreuznach wenn ich im Urlaub bin


----------



## Lupo (30. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schau am besten in den Terminplaner der IG auf der DIMB-Homepage rein. ....



hab ich auch grad mal gemacht und gelesen dass bad +nach für mich diesmal leider ausfällt 
wenns aber wie vom fux angeregt ne dry edition der letzten tour gibt wär ich auch gern dabei


----------



## hottube (30. Mai 2007)

hi,

besten dank an den Guide(s) und Fotographen. Sehr schöne Tour, durch mir leider viel zu wenig bekanntes Gelände. 
echt lecker  

währe gerne auch nächstes mahl wieder mit dabei, ... auch bei Regen. 


Gruß Tube


----------

